# 300 Fourtax problem



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok i just got this fourtrax a few days ago. was smoking like a train, oil was full of water, needed new tie rod ends, mud in rear end and everything. well when i got to changing out the oil i found that the drain bolt had alot of play in it and wouldnt tighten all the way in so i figured it was stripped. so next day i went to the honda shop and got a new drain bolt, tried it out and it was just the same. so i stuck my little finger in the drain hole and it was smooth around the edges. so my question is how and is there a way to fix this? At the moment im retty much lost on it


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Kawasaki Man said:


> Ok i just got this fourtrax a few days ago. was smoking like a train, oil was full of water, needed new tie rod ends, mud in rear end and everything. well when i got to changing out the oil i found that the drain bolt had alot of play in it and wouldnt tighten all the way in so i figured it was stripped. so next day i went to the honda shop and got a new drain bolt, tried it out and it was just the same. so i stuck my little finger in the drain hole and it was smooth around the edges. so my question is how and is there a way to fix this? At the moment im retty much lost on it


You can try a tap the same as your drain plug. Chances are it's stripped and you'll have to go bigger if that's the case you'll have to find one slightly bigger or result to using a bolt and drill/tap the hole to accept the new plug. With either method go slowly and try to avoid getting shavings in the block. 

I would recommend flushing the engine once or twice with diesel to help wash out any shards from tapping new threads. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ You can get a reverse tap... should help with keeping the inside clean.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

you will have to have a larger size self tapping drain plug.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

You could also try a heli-coil


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

where can you buy a reverse tap at?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno there's a link to them somewhere... When we were talking about stripped spark plug holes...


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

I dont think you can get enough heli coil in there, the case is fairly thin.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

you could weld the drain hole and drill and tap a new drain hole to match the new plug you got


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

nathen53 said:


> you could weld the drain hole and drill and tap a new drain hole to match the new plug you got


that could work if you could find a welder to do it. I am afraid that you couldnt get it clean enough.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Be next to impossible to get it clean enough to weld. Only chance of doing so would be to completely diss-assemble the motor and throughly clean and bake the cases 2-3x. - Cast aluminum is very porous and oil will impregnate the crap out of it. W/o some super good cleaning and baking the contamination won't weld worth a darn and will cause seepage through the weld, if you got it to weld at all.


----------



## WSW (Jul 23, 2011)

same thing happened to me.....i used a heli coil.....as far as i know it worked fine


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> Be next to impossible to get it clean enough to weld. Only chance of doing so would be to completely diss-assemble the motor and throughly clean and bake the cases 2-3x. - Cast aluminum is very porous and oil will impregnate the crap out of it. W/o some super good cleaning and baking the contamination won't weld worth a darn and will cause seepage through the weld, if you got it to weld at all.


I misread it thought that it was the rear end drain plug not the one for the motor that would be impossible to clean and weld.......My Bad


----------

